
Second Undergraduate/Masters Degree in CS - hpyro
After acquiring my first undergraduate degree in Mechanical Engineering, I have been working as an Engineer for last 4 years (basic knowledge of C++ and Low Level Programming). As I have decided to deviate my career path towards CS. I have applied for a combined CS BA&#x2F;MA track (3 years). I have tried a boot camp before and created iOS apps but it seemed insignificant in terms of realizing the science behind functionality of programs. Although you pick up some coding skills in these boot camps, but the relative understanding of theory and structures of CS remains quite vague. What I am unsure of is that if my prior experience of Mechanical Engineering is of any value to CS industry once I am in job search.<p>Please share your thoughts
======
jonkiddy
Once finished you will have the perfect combination of skills for the robotics
industry and probably many others. Ironically, I've actually thought about
pursuing a mechanical engineering degree after my CS Masters.

